# Rumor:Wii U to be priced at $299



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2012)

> Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively at $299 when it launches later this year, according to a report WiiUDaily has received (from the same source that brought us the Wii U system specs rumor). Nintendo will price the Wii U at $299 in the US, $299 Euro in Europe, and at 20,000 Yen in Japan, which comes in at around $250 USD. No word on Wii U software pricing.
> 
> Considering that the Wii U will initially only compete against the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, which can be had for $200 and $250, respectively, it’s not surprising that Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively. They almost have to. Sony and Microsoft will reportedly release their next-gen consoles in 2013.


Source


----------



## frogboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems decent, what with the graphic quality improvements and the impressive controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

show me the launch lineup 1st than we'll talk


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 1, 2012)

To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

the next $ony and m$ consoles won't be that much different than they are now except maybe they'll be able to run games at full 60fps but that will be all everything else will be EXACTLY the same i guarantee it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow that really screws the people who bought a 3DS for $250...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's why I am not buying portable that expensive anyway. It would be ridiculous.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the next $ony and m$ consoles won't be that much different than they are now except maybe they'll be able to run games at full 60fps but that will be all everything else will be EXACTLY the same i guarantee it.


Let me save this for later use...


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 1, 2012)

I call this fake.

It's very rare that prices in Japan are actually _lower_ than Western prices.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 1, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*




The Wii U is going to be something that falls between the PS3/360 and the PS4/720.  It will be considerably more powerful than the PS3, but wont be up to speed with the actual next gen.  I'd call it the half gen.  But quite honestly, graphics are getting to a point, where anything much greater than what we see in the PS3 is going to be less of a milestone.  Nearly any game will be able to be easily ported to all 3 of the next systems and the only real differences we'll see in graphics are slight, no longer will 3rd party developers develop soley for Sony and Microsoft with a different and often times lesser version for Nintendo.  In fact, unless Sony and Microsoft embrace the controller with a screen thing, Wii U will likely see exclusive features that the other systems wont have.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > the next $ony and m$ consoles won't be that much different than they are now except maybe they'll be able to run games at full 60fps but that will be all everything else will be EXACTLY the same i guarantee it.
> ...


Go ahead everyone reckons the next gens are going to have 10x better gfraphics, running at 4k and twice the speed of todays best pcs cpuz....NOT...GOING....TO...HAPPEN!



duffmmann said:


> unless Sony and Microsoft embrace the controller with a screen thing, Wii U will likely see exclusive features that the other systems wont have.


Oh i'm pretty sure both will have some device that looks and works quite similar to the tablet (esp $ony)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 1, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*
> ...



Perhaps.. We shall wait and see.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Mar 1, 2012)

$299 is pretty steep what with that tablet screen and all.

Fun fact: Launching at $299 would make the WiiU Nintendo's most expensive home console at launch, not adjusting for inflation.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

show me the launch lineup than


----------



## Midna (Mar 1, 2012)

Oi oi! Listen up! They claim the source is the same one that brought us that old Wii U specs rumour

Which basically marks this as completely false. That old rumour stated the Wii U would have 1GB of embedded DRAM. To be short about it, that is completely impossible. The Wii U would have to have 250 POWER7 cores for this to be true. The 3GHz PowerPC detail also contradicts IBM's own press release that they were supplying Nintendo with POWER7 chips for the console.

It's possible that the source simply got bad info for this first rumour, or maybe they confused the terms involved. But if this is the same guys supplying the information, it's a very safe guess to dismiss this.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 1, 2012)

I figured it would either be $250 or $300.

As of right now, I'm saying I'm not getting it... but who am I kidding? When it gets closer to launch, I'll be dying to get one probably.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 1, 2012)

Whatever the actual price becomes, I'm more interested in the games. If the games are worth it, then it'll determine if the price they list is worth it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 1, 2012)

Already saving up for it... lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they made it that cheap. The hardware itself wont be that impressive, so it isn't going to cost that much to make. They're going to want to flood every home with a Wii U as quick as possible to try and get their toes in the door before Microsoft and Sony. Far enough to steal as many customers as possible. Though, i'll probably be getting a launch console for all 3. Except possibly the new 360. Honestly it's sounding like a piece of crap casualstation.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*



What? Wii U is completely next generation, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Click This (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll probably just buy the old Wii when this comes out to take advantage of lower prices.
Only reason I want a Wii really is to play Fire Emblem outside of Dolphin.
If Fire Emblem comes to Wii U... Maybe.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*
> ...


Well, it certainly will be next generation, but Sony did say that they'd be supporting the PS3 for a couple of more good years thanks to PS Move...


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 1, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> To my understanding, Wii U is not next generation but Wii Successor to be compete against the XBOX 360 and Playstation 3. I dont see if Wii U will won the competitive because of Sony and Microsoft will release their next-gen powerful consoles in 2013 unless Nintendo has a plan for Wii U to be against the next-gen consoles as well. *CONFUSED*


The Wii was the competition for the 360 and PS3. And the Wii did very, very well for itself.
The Wii U will be the competition for the sequels to the 360 and PS3.

I don't believe that Nintendo ever stated or implied that the Wii U was supposed to only be competition to the current era of consoles.



Bladexdsl said:


> go ahead every1 reckons the next gens are going to have 10x better gfx, running at 4k and twice the speed of todays best pcs cpuz....NOT...GOING....TO...HAPPEN!


I never thought that the next gen consoles would have such clearly exaggerated specs. I don't know anybody else who thinks that either.
Consoles will always improve, but never exceed the hardware of gaming computers. Ever.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to purchase a Wii U at launch. If it's priced at $299.99 that's a fine price, but I don't want one until Dragon Quest X or a Zelda title is out.


----------



## adrian2040 (Mar 1, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I call this fake.
> 
> It's very rare that prices in Japan are actually _lower_ than Western prices.


Did you forget about the power of the Yen?


----------



## mori123 (Mar 1, 2012)

As i recall the ps3 has a 10 year lifecycle  so its in approx year 6  atm don;t expect a ps4 to like year 9 would be my guess, Unless its forced my M/s  the wii has a 5 year life cycle so when the ps4 is launching a New Console to replace the wii U will launch so its reasonable to assume this is a Competiton to the ps3/360 machine


----------



## ilman (Mar 1, 2012)

meh, I will buy an xbox and when there is something that isn't ports on the wii u(and possibly hacked  ) I will consider to buy it.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 1, 2012)

adrian2040 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I call this fake.
> ...


But ¥20,000 and $299 is very far off


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope it's region free, that way I can save $100 by buying it from America...


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 1, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I hope it's region free, that way I can save $100 by buying it from America...


Knowing Nintendo, I really doubt the Wii U would be region free.

Price wise I think Japanese prices are too low and American prices are too high. My guess would be about ¥27,000/$269.99/€259/£249.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 1, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's region free, that way I can save $100 by buying it from America...
> ...


I know, but it would be great if they did, cause that was one of the great things about the DS.
I really hope that the Australian price is less/as much as the 3DS launch price ($350).
Cause If i'm going to be paying that much I may as well build my own computer instead.


----------



## prowler (Mar 1, 2012)

why dont you just import from england/the rest of europe


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 1, 2012)

I've always wondered why game companies don't give two shits about conversion rates when it comes to anything. 50 dollars for a game in the US, 50 euros in the UK.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 1, 2012)

prowler said:


> why dont you just import from england/the rest of europe


But Europe would probably cost as much as Australia.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> I've always wondered why game companies don't give two shits about conversion rates when it comes to anything. 50 dollars for a game in the US, 50 euros in the UK.


I am going to say "taxes".


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> My guess would be about ¥27,000/$269.99/€259/£249.


The EU prices there are f'd up more than anything.. Unfortunately they may be the real price. The €/£ price ratio should be something else, otherwise everyone would buy the Wii from France for example. since they'd save about 50€.. :I

The price is a risk regardless of the WiiU being next gen. You could always say that the future is bright, but when the PS3/360 are priced around 200€, it does have a hard competition. If Nintendo made good online services and made NES/SNES/GBA/N64 games reasonably priced, the WiiU would have quite a big library at start with a competitive price.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 1, 2012)

thts quite nice and great comeback after the heavy pricing of the 3ds. its good to get two systems for the price of half an ipad.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 1, 2012)

Why does everyone think Wii U is just a Wii HD, obviously they are going to offer more than that to differentiate from competitors in the current market, whether it's through graphics capabilities, advance network, unique new gaming experience and Nintendo themselves have said that. we'll see at this years E3.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Why does everyone think Wii U is just a Wii HD, obviously they are going to offer more than that to differentiate from competitors in the current market, whether it's through graphics capabilities, advance network, unique new gaming experience and Nintendo themselves have said that. we'll see at this years E3.


The problem is that we don't know. And if we look at what the 3DS was said to offer vs what it offered at launch, the apparent problem is quite easily visible. Every console has promised lots of things, but the time to get the system working may take a good while.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 1, 2012)

Japanese price is less than EU/US?
Something is not right there...


----------



## heartgold (Mar 1, 2012)

Qtis said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Why does everyone think Wii U is just a Wii HD, obviously they are going to offer more than that to differentiate from competitors in the current market, whether it's through graphics capabilities, advance network, unique new gaming experience and Nintendo themselves have said that. we'll see at this years E3.
> ...


3DS launch has caused Nintendo a lot of problems, It'll be wise for Nintendo to avoid that at all costs.

If they ship a console again with missing features and crappy game launch, yeah good luck with that, any company to be honest.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Why does everyone think Wii U is just a Wii HD, obviously they are going to offer more than that to differentiate from competitors in the current market, whether it's through graphics capabilities, advance network, unique new gaming experience and Nintendo themselves have said that. we'll see at this years E3.


i only care about 1 thing:

SHOW ME THE GAMES


----------



## Valwin (Mar 1, 2012)

welp that one nice price i hope is true ;.;


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm glad this hasn't somehow became a frame war.
No, seriously.

I think even if it was a $100 more it would do alright,but this is a nice price.
I think anything past $400 is asking for trouble.



chris888222 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's region free, that way I can save $100 by buying it from America...
> ...


Well, I think it time to start spam emails for region free to Nintendo.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2012)

I honestly can't believe this rumor, considering Reggie has already said that the Wii-U would be expensive. 

I'd love to be proven wrong though. That just means less money out of my wallet when it gets games I want.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the next $ony and m$ consoles won't be that much different than they are now except maybe they'll be able to run games at full 60fps but that will be all everything else will be EXACTLY the same i guarantee it.


Not with that graphics card, It will do 1080p passive, but 60 FPS, Yeah no, The new Ps3 and Xbox will use 3 year old PC tech.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-6570-radeon-hd-6670-turks,2925-5.html

Xbox "3" will have a "6670like" chip


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Mar 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> > Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively at $299 when it launches later this year, according to a report WiiUDaily has received (from the same source that brought us the Wii U system specs rumor). Nintendo will price the Wii U at $299 in the US, $299 Euro in Europe, and at 20,000 Yen in Japan, which comes in at around $250 USD. No word on Wii U software pricing.
> >
> > Considering that the Wii U will initially only compete against the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, which can be had for $200 and $250, respectively, it’s not surprising that Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively. They almost have to. Sony and Microsoft will reportedly release their next-gen consoles in 2013.
> 
> ...



Here in Brazil it will probably priced at $1.000,00
And i'll not do as i did with the 3DS, i'll wait at least 8 months before buying it


----------



## Midna (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > the next $ony and m$ consoles won't be that much different than they are now except maybe they'll be able to run games at full 60fps but that will be all everything else will be EXACTLY the same i guarantee it.
> ...


The more prevalent rumours regarding the Xbox 3 don't look encouraging. From a couple different sources, we seem to have it down as a family home media center with integration with Windows 8, included Kinect and a graphics chip that was crap when it was released several years ago

Maybe this is wrong, but if it isn't, I hope Sony has something up their sleeves.

That said this rumour is *still bullshit.*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

Midna said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Still a home console will be behind a pc for years, there's just no way they can budget them to be cheap.


----------



## miruki (Mar 1, 2012)

So uhm...


20 000 Yen = 185,253525 Euro
299 USD = 224.272427 Euro
299 Euro = 299 Euro........

... I mean, I'm used to it by now, since same thing goes for every other console's/handheld's/mobile phone's price as well, but why do European prices have to be so immensely high for electronical stuff? ;__;


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Still a home console will be behind a pc for years, there's just no way they can budget them to be cheap.


Still a home console can do quite a bit when the hardware is always the same and it doesn't have to run on all the thousands of different specs. But it is true that consoles usually have a bit out-dated hardware in general


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Still a home console can do quite a bit when the hardware is always the same and it doesn't have to run on all the thousands of different specs. But it is true that consoles usually have a bit out-dated hardware in general



Usually PC stuff runs better on the PC. It gets some shitty ports but it goes both ways.

Consoles are also made to be cheaper than PCs, which is why they're "behind on specs". A console sells at $400 (rough estimate) while a top-of-the-line PC rig breaks the $1000 mark. Plus consoles usually have to account for labor and production costs as well.

And while I would love to cross over to the PC market, I do find the streamlining of consoles to be rather attractive in some aspects.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Still a home console will be behind a pc for years, there's just no way they can budget them to be cheap.



Not like home consoles NEED to keep up.
The PS3 runs some pretty gorgeous games (FF13?) with its "outdated hardware".
Consoles are more for simplicity sake than anything. In all my years using a console, not once have I gotten weird annoying errors that prevent me from playing a game. I don't need to update drivers, install random fixes, do workarounds, solve compatibility issues, etc. Plus they're cheap for what they offer.

I still prefer my PC since it's better overall and I can deal with the problems, but yeah. I do get the appeal of a console, since I used to be a console gamer till I got a good PC.

Even if consoles use "outdated" hardware, as long as they're more powerful then they are now, they'll do just fine next gen.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 1, 2012)

If the Wii U will be priced at $299, then as usual we europeans have to pay €299, which is a lot more than what americans have to pay


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 1, 2012)

did anyone at all watch E3:2011 ? it does demostrate the wii U's capabilities and leading game makers show their dev too .. as for the price it will be a price the eager will pay then it'll drop as they always do.


----------



## iFish (Mar 1, 2012)

This seems pretty reasonable. I mean, you have to assume the controller itself is already pretty expensive(If I had to guess, I'd say maybe $80?). But either way, as with everything, it drops down it price later in the lifespan and the Wii U will be no different. 

I wouldn't hesitate buying it at this price point(But wouldn't unless it actually has games I want to play at said time)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 1, 2012)

I like it how they always spare a penny and make it 299,99$ instead of 300$, it makes it look cheaper.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

Alan John said:


> I like it how they always spare a penny and make it 299.99$ instead of 300$, it makes it look cheaper.


I wonder if it actually works? 
Because for every 1.000.000 units sold they lose 10.000 bucks, when priced at $299.99 that is.
Maybe the amount of extra units sold to people who were actually fooled by this marketing strategy makes up for it?



SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I think they do it becuase it saves you some money on sales tax
> and by some, I mean very very little


That's probably it, haha.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 1, 2012)

Alan John said:


> I like it how they always spare a penny and make it 299,99$ instead of 300$, it makes it look cheaper.


I think they do it becuase it saves you some money on sales tax
and by some, I mean very very little


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 1, 2012)

For everyone trying to compare PC's to home consoles you seem to forget one insurmountable truth...They don't have to run a memory hog OS with a bunch of unneccessary background processes.

Not only that but hardware is coming to a crawl as far as advances in technology, there won't be leaps and bounds over the previous generation since the hardware isn't there to support it. Sure we will see updated graphics and smoother frame rates but nothing like the changes in previous generations.


----------



## mr deez (Mar 1, 2012)

Way too expensive in the uk. nigh on 300 quid at a time when the next xbox and play station will likely have had their first teasers really won't work..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Still a home console will be behind a pc for years, there's just no way they can budget them to be cheap.
> ...


Console games get covered up by blur effects

FF 13 looks alright from far away, but horrible at up close

Console games run at 30 FPS 95% of the time, and barely break the 600P Barrier

I'm tired of people saying that end game computers cost 600+, when a TV+ console is more expensive...


For about 600 dollars you can build yourself a gaming computer that can run games @ TRUE 1080p + 60 fps


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder of the $300 price tag coupled with relatively unimpressive hardware is enough to fool grandparents and fat Americans with dreams of loosing weight in front of their tv to get them to buy this new Nintendo nonsense.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2012)

Midna said:


> That said this rumour is *still bullshit.*


I probably know the reason,but why?

Let say this is true. For some reason, they think if Sony/Microsoft release it 2012-2013 there hardware will completely
beat out the wii u. I wonder what the price will be for their next console?

I also want to point out, they could be selling at a loss.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...



You don't factor in the cost of a TV with a console, derpfactory. Chances are you'll already have one for, y'know, tv and shit. Not a lot of people go out of their way to buy a TV with their console unless they really have excess funds.

A good PC monitor costs around $200. My 24" monitor is gorgeous and cost $220. I guarantee you wont get a GOOD HD monitor when spending about $600 for a high-end PC. Thing about PC monitors however is that you likely WILL buy one with a PC since you...well, wont have any use for a monitor without a PC. Unlike a TV without a console.

Hell you can pretend all you want that a PC is cheaper, but they aren't. At all. They're an investment, and you keep paying into that investment as the years go by. With a console you buy it once (bar unexpected failures that any electronics are capable of) and then buy the next one 7 years from then. Unless you want to commit to a not-necessary upgrade like a slim model or a bigger HDD.

Oh and you aren't supposed to sit 5 inches from a big screen TV. If you sit at a realistic distance, yeah, games look gorgeous on a console if done right. FF13 looks fantastic. Could it look even better on a PC assuming you hooked it up to a huge TV? Of course, but that's because you pay more for it to do so.

By the way you really don't need to hump PC leg to my posts. I'm a PC gamer, i'm just not a blind idiot who dismisses consoles as obsolete.

EDIT: typo fixes


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2012)

mr deez said:


> Way too expensive in the uk. nigh on 300 quid at a time when the next xbox and play station will likely have had their first teasers really won't work..



£187, about the same as the Wii.

That's actually quite cheap IMO, just a bit more than the Wii (at launch) which is understandable taking into account the better technology and inflation.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



And people buy PCs solely for gaming? No. Nearly everyone owns a PC nowadays, almost as many as own a TV, it's become another standard thing in a home. If you spend $400 (probably more) on a standard PC (that everyone would have, just for work, school, internet etc.) then the extra $200 to make it up to $600 is less than buying a console. And even if a PC does cost more in upgrades etc. then it's not by much and I'd much rather pay that little bit extra for a much better experience.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> And people buy PCs solely for gaming? No. Nearly everyone owns a PC nowadays, almost as many as own a TV, it's become another standard thing in a home. If you spend $400 (probably more) on a standard PC (that everyone would have, just for work, school, internet etc.) then the extra $200 to make it up to $600 is less than buying a console. And even if a PC does cost more in upgrades etc. then it's not by much and I'd much rather pay that little bit extra for a much better experience.



A $600 PC is still not top of the line. Top of the line PCs are at least over $1000 if you want godlike specs. Plus most any $600 PC (that you built, mind you, not a prebuilt one) will probably become outdated a lot faster than a console or expensive PC.

Also, consoles are for more than just gaming nowadays. Not as much as PCs, but I spend as much time watching Netflix on my Xbox as I do playing games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

How did we go from the cost of a gaming PC to the cost of a standard home computer?
Of course a standard home computer is going to be cheap. You can go buy a notebook for like $150, but you're not going to be playing much on it.

We're discussing gaming PCs not media streaming and browsing.

A $400 can, what, play minecraft and runescape?
EDIT: actually wait I forgot Minecraft is (or was?) pretty intense on a PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> How did we go from the cost of a gaming PC to the cost of a standard home computer?
> Of course a standard home computer is going to be cheap. You can go buy a notebook for like $150, but you're not going to be playing much on it.
> 
> We're discussing gaming PCs not media streaming and browsing.
> ...


My sister has a 500 dollar pc, and can play just about any current gen game on medium settings.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > And people buy PCs solely for gaming? No. Nearly everyone owns a PC nowadays, almost as many as own a TV, it's become another standard thing in a home. If you spend $400 (probably more) on a standard PC (that everyone would have, just for work, school, internet etc.) then the extra $200 to make it up to $600 is less than buying a console. And even if a PC does cost more in upgrades etc. then it's not by much and I'd much rather pay that little bit extra for a much better experience.
> ...



Oh yeah... I'm getting the conversion rates confused.

Still, my point is that gaming PCs don't cost as much as people think if you look at it as a 'value-added on top of a normal home PC' point of view.

On topic: What was the original price of a Wii in the US? It can't be that different to $299.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> £187, about the same as the Wii.


Just like the 3DS was $249 and 249€ and about 219£? :I


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > How did we go from the cost of a gaming PC to the cost of a standard home computer?
> ...



A console plays PC games on around low settings in 95% of cases, and cost around $250 to do so. From a strictly gaming perspective, you can double that to play on medium settings according to you.


*PCs are more expensive.* This is a FACT. They CAN run things better, and that's because of the price difference, and like I said, we also throw out a ton of convenience. Consoles are just plain convenient. Anyone can use a console. You can teach grandma to use a console in 10 seconds. "Turn it on, insert game, play game."

Consoles have their merits. Just like PCs do. Also i'm not saying PCs cost THAT MUCH. I mean I could afford a solid new PC within a month working minimum wage. But in general, yeah, they're a lot more expensive than a console.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > £187, about the same as the Wii.
> ...



OK, it's not gonna be much more than £200 which is still pretty close to the Wii.

Launch price for the Wii was $250
Apparent price for the Wii U $300
That's only a $50 (£30) difference, that's not that bad.


----------



## muckers (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't pay more than £250 to be an early adopter.

If it launches with an original Zelda game and a couple of decent 3rd party titles, I'd probably go up to £300. But I love me some Zelda and would jump at the chance to play it in true 1080p as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh and you aren't supposed to sit 5 inches from a big screen TV. If you sit at a realistic distance, yeah, games look gorgeous on a console if done right. FF13 looks fantastic. Could it look even better on a PC assuming you hooked it up to a huge TV? Of course, but that's because you pay more for it to do so.



But that's why people think 4k resolutions are needed. They've got to have that detail at 5 inches from the screen.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> But that's why people think 4k resolutions are needed. They've got to have that detail at 5 inches from the screen.


Actually 4K = bigger screen possibilities with the same resolution per cm/inch. Technically people don't play close to a screen, but you have to admit that a HD game looks better on a 32" instead of a 55" if you happen to be even a bit closer to the TV. After the screen size is about the size of a normal wall, lets say 200cm x 300cm, with about the same pixel per inch ratio as with a 32" 1080p TV, making the resolution bigger wouldn't matter. Before that happens, making better TVs will be an option for all console makers and the likes


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 1, 2012)

$299 isn't pricing it "aggressively". Pricing at at $199 would be pricing it "aggressively". Not that I'm saying I expect they would price it that low, but there's nothing aggressive about pricing it at the same price that 360 (core) launched at and $50 more than Wii itself launched at. If anything a $299 price is utterly mundane.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 1, 2012)

tbgtbg said:


> $299 isn't pricing it "aggressively". Pricing at at $199 would be pricing it "aggressively". Not that I'm saying I expect they would price it that low, but there's nothing aggressive about pricing it at the same price that 360 (core) launched at and $50 more than Wii itself launched at. If anything a $299 price is utterly mundane.



Gamers sure are cheap these days.
A new PS3/360 still costs around $250. The Wii U will have similar hardware, and not to mention will be brand new. Considering the name alone could sell a million units, it'd be a good price if it was $300.
Though I still doubt this rumor. I'm expecting it it to be more.


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 1, 2012)

Like £189.99 here in the UK. Id say thats very cheap for a new Gen console. Was expecting the price reveal to be over £250, which is still reasonable.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 1, 2012)

if it is 300 I might buy it depending on the launch lineup.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Herro Guise, I'm Sarroru Irrarra, here I present Wii Ruu, $299. Controller is extrrra $199 Brrrrr.
On a serious note, it's decent pricing


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and you aren't supposed to sit 5 inches from a big screen TV. If you sit at a realistic distance, yeah, games look gorgeous on a console if done right. FF13 looks fantastic. Could it look even better on a PC assuming you hooked it up to a huge TV? Of course, but that's because you pay more for it to do so.
> ...


well they can forget about it 4k gaming won't happen not in this decade!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 1, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


Actually its rumored that the PS4 will support 4k, but that remains to be seen since it is just a rumor.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 2, 2012)

I hate Nintendo rumors.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...


pc can't even do it so how in the hell will a console? not gowna happen


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2012)

Seeing as this is a rumor, I'm pretty skeptical. I'll wait until Nintendo makes the announcement themselves.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 2, 2012)

so it will be £300 in the uk then, great, so a expensive console, and ports of ps3 and xbox 360 games at launch priced more than it's ps3/xbox 360 counterpart, nice start nintendo ¬_¬


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> so it will be £300 in the uk then, great, so a expensive console, and ports of ps3 and xbox 360 games at launch priced more than it's ps3/xbox 360 counterpart, nice start nintendo ¬_¬


but you get to use the cool tablet controller


Spoiler



until $ony rips it off


----------



## freaksloan (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think $299 is so bad. But honestly I don't see myself buying it until 2 years or more after launch. 

I know the kids will not be happy, but honestly do we need anymore gaming systems?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> so it will be £300 in the uk then, great, so a expensive console, and ports of ps3 and xbox 360 games at launch priced more than it's ps3/xbox 360 counterpart, nice start nintendo ¬_¬


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

fgghjjkll said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > RockmanForte said:
> ...



So? Sony doesn't decide when the next generation is.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

So... $200 for the console
$99 for a semi like tablet that allows you to play your console games without your tv and "maybe" has some of the features of an ipad, but that you can only use indoors
seems fair to me



Hells Malice said:


> But jesus if you wanna bitch, move to Brazil. Their launch wii was apparently $1440 USD.


I payed mine US$400 last year... can I bitch about it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> $99 for a semi like tablet that allows you to play your console games without your tv and "maybe" has some of the features of an ipad, but that you can only use indoors
> seems fair to me



It has all the features of an iPad minus everything that actually makes an iPad. This controller really isn't much of a tablet as much as it is a big controller with a touchscreen.

Also, if it does launch at $300, it's still $100 more than a Xbox 360 or $50 more than a PS3. It's not a bad range but it's still reason enough for my to complain about it.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 2, 2012)

The 360 and PS3 have been out for years. I don't know why they're part of this discussion. It's like being upset that the 3DS once cost 250USD because you can buy a PSP for 100.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, if it does launch at $300, it's still $100 more than a Xbox 360 or $50 more than a PS3. It's not a bad range but it's still reason enough for my to complain about it.


It's a next-gen console, what can you expect? The 3DS was more expensive than the DS, and the WiiU is more than the Wii.


----------



## smile72 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll buy if it there's at least 2 games I want to play that will be released in the upcoming 2 months and one in the launch lineup.


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 2, 2012)

*20 000 Japanese yen = 154.583832 British pounds*
*300 US$ = 189.024006 British pounds*

*why am i dreaming at a price guess on just under £200.00?!?*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

frogboy said:


> It's a next-gen console, what can you expect? The 3DS was more expensive than the DS, and the WiiU is more than the Wii.



Difference is that it's essentially being sold as a current gen console in comparison to the Xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > It's a next-gen console, what can you expect? The 3DS was more expensive than the DS, and the WiiU is more than the Wii.
> ...




What is been sold as a current gen console ?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Difference is that it's essentially being sold as a current gen console in comparison to the Xbox 360 and PS3.


I'm pretty sure there more things pointing it to being sold as a next gen console in comparison to the Xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 2, 2012)

It's next gen because it's the next console after the wii specs should have nothing to do with it >.>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Difference is that it's essentially being sold as a current gen console in comparison to the Xbox 360 and PS3.
> ...



Like a screen on its controller? Whoopie. Hardware wise it still looks a lot like the Xbox 360 and PS3 and it's practically being advertised as doing what these consoles do. Except it has a screen on its controller.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



i dont know what your smoking but give me some


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> *20 000 Japanese yen = 154.583832 British pounds*
> *300 US$ = 189.024006 British pounds*
> 
> *why am i dreaming at a price guess on just under £200.00?!?*


1$=80p

Europe always pays more for consoles than the US.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> and it's practically being *advertised *as doing what these consoles do. Except it has a screen on its controller.


"Nintendoes what Sony and Microsoft does".... did you saw that commercial?
because I haven't seen it


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > *20 000 Japanese yen = 154.583832 British pounds*
> ...



 $1 = 62p



Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Xbox to Xbox 360 jump:
It has higher specs? Whoopie. That's going to make games SOOO much more enjoyable.

Don't argue with Wikipedia


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> $1 = 62p



Video game conversion rates innit. $250=£230 for the 3DS and PSV for example. If we applied actual conversion rates than it would have been around £160.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > $1 = 62p
> ...



Ahh, lol yeah it probably is about that. This is the only thing I don't like about living in the UK: everything is so damn expensive compared to everywhere else.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 2, 2012)

Personally I have the feeling that it´ll launch at 399€...  299€ would be a steal though!

I would be OK with both, since I think people should*n`t* compare the prices of 5 year old consoles with something brand new.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


yeah right.... come here to argentina and then we talk


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Except it's not being advertised. At all. Nintendo emphasized it's 1080p graphics (which, as you should know, the PS3 and 360 don't actually do,) and it's third party partnerships. Everything else is you reading into it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > *20 000 Japanese yen = 154.583832 British pounds*
> ...


and Australia even more


----------

